# Anybody know this guy?



## granfire (Apr 14, 2016)

(sorry for the cross post, but terminology demands it! )

Andrew Wood
Pegasus Personal Growth
(second profile down)


----------



## Touch Of Death (Apr 14, 2016)

I am getting a, yeah, so?..., vibe, but, no. I have never heard of him. LOL


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 14, 2016)

You mean apart from the wig, the shocking bad taste in clothes, the Botox, the eyeliner and the  plucked eyebrows?


----------



## granfire (Apr 14, 2016)

LOL!!!!


----------



## Dirty Dog (Apr 14, 2016)

I never heard of him, but looking at his google results makes me think his greatest skill is bragging.


----------



## senseiblackbelt (Apr 15, 2016)

That name of the gym rings a bell but idk the the guy ur talking abt


----------



## granfire (Apr 15, 2016)

Dirty Dog said:


> I never heard of him, but looking at his google results makes me think his greatest skill is bragging.



Seems to be a given, considering the partnership he entered there.....

But for somebody who had a 'nationwide' chain of MA schools, and nobody remembers him....


----------

